# Habillage jaquette souple



## platoelio

Bonjour à tous!

C'est de nouveau moi avec une petite question sur un appareil français. C'est un "chauffe-eau" (un boiler per la produzione di acqua calda).

Dans la description général de l'appareil j'ai trouvé:

_*- Habillage jaquette souple*_

Je crois qu'il parle du revêtement extérieur de l'appareil mais je n'ai pas bien compris. Qu'est que signifie "jaquette" dans cette phrase?

Mon essai de traduction: _*Rivestimento esterno flessibile*_.

Tous aides (et toutes corrections à mon français) sont les bienvenus. 

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## tie-break

platoelio said:


> Bonjour à tous!
> 
> C'est de nouveau moi avec une petite question sur un appareil français. C'est un "chauffe-eau" (un boiler per la produzione di acqua calda).
> 
> Dans la description général de l'appareil j'ai trouvé:
> 
> _*- Habillage jaquette souple*_
> 
> Je crois qu'il parle du revêtement extérieur de l'appareil mais je n'ai pas bien compris. Qu'est que signifie "jaquette" dans cette phrase?
> 
> Mon essai de traduction: _*Rivestimento esterno flessibile*_.
> 
> Tous aides (et toutes corrections à mon français) sont les bienvenus.
> 
> Merci beaucoup!


 
Penso anch'io che voglia dire_ rivestimento esterno _però "flessibile" mi suona strano _,_ non è specificato di che materiale si tratta?

Come alternativa che ne dici di : _morbido rivestimento esterno_ ?


----------



## platoelio

Ciao Stefano!

Grazie per la tua risposta!

Anche a me _*Rivestimento esterno flessibile*_ non suonava troppo... ma nemmeno *morbido rivestimento esterno* mi da l'idea di essere corretto per un boiler per acqua calda! Non ho nessuna idea di quale materiale sia fatto, per questo cercavo maggiori informazioni sull'espressione francese "_*jaquette souple*_" per sapere se aveva un significato particolare... ma credo che dovrò provare a chiedere sul forum _solo francese_ o _francese-inglese_.

Grazie mille!


----------



## Zsanna

Plato, si tu mets "jaquette souple" dans Google, sur la première page tu verras une solution (j'ai recopié l'addresse:www.mtsgroup.com/_doc/catalogo/brochure/indust-2_420357.pdf ): c'est un habillage à base de tissu de verre autour de qqch (conténaire?) cylindrique pour isolation. (J'ai déjà vu sur notre chaudière. Il a un "dos" en métal (fin) qui "tient" le tissu en verre en place.)


----------



## platoelio

Merci beaucoup, Zsanna! J'ai bien compris!  À bientôt!


----------

